# Anyone doing the visa run from Abu Dhabi this month?



## Abingo (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello, I am looking to partner with anyone doing the visa run next week and split the costs of the trip. I will be travelling from Abu Dhabi and need to do this no later than 10 December. Please contact me if interested. Thanks


----------

